# TV sound out of van radio speakers?



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

We are currently at Paignton in the 'van, it is raining but himself is happy because he is watching theNew Years Day concert from Vienna. However he ideally would like the sound from the tv to come through the radio sound system, the radio does have an iPod socket. Does anyone know if this can be done?
At the moment he has the TV and radio on but they are slightly out of time with each other.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
First yes,secondly,no idea how,a nice man called Tony at Timberland knows how,so if the Audio wizards on here fail you,(As if!!),try contacting them.
Ted.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

Yes we do have this facility, in our case a feed from the satellite tuner to the AUX input of the stereo, though you could feed from the headphone socket of the TV - the problems are likely to be feeding the cable and finding the right combination of connectors, but Maplin should provide whats needed.

P&L


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

We also use the Aux input for the tv sound but as stated this would need a bit of cableing.
A quick way would be to use a FM sender from the tv headphone socket

Soundman


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Our Avtex TV in our MH has a setting to transmit the sound via FM. We just tune the radio to the right frequency (shown on the Avtex set up screen).
Bill


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Quick and easy solution..
FM transmitter..
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FM-TRANSM...cessories_FM_Transmitters&hash=item45fe1f5c55

If your TV has a headphone socket and you have a 12v cigarette socket nearby. Plug into TV and the 12v supply. Tune in the radio and BOBS YA UNCLE..

Not sure on quality as never used one but thats the principal..

It is possibly what the Avtex TV mention above has built in.

or..
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FM-TRANSM...cessories_FM_Transmitters&hash=item35a79f225e
This one operates on seperate batteries..


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have also used the audio out sockets from the satellite receiver(red and white phono cables)and have run the cables through the van to the back of the stereo unit,not all sat. boxes have an audio out though. 

I have upgraded the stereo to one with an aux.input at the back of the unit,it has a remote control so I can sit in the lounge area,set the stereo unit with the remote to ''aux.''and control the volume and tone with it.The system works well and the sound through the fitted rear pioneer speakers is excellent.

Previously I had an Avtex TV with an FM transmitter but when tuned in to the stereo the sound quality was poor and distorted.I tried adjusting the signal trimmer but to no avail.I even spoke to a techie at Avtex who told me they this was an issue with some systems,the signal was too strong and they were working on a fix.

This was a while back-the new Avtex TV's with the FM transmitter are probably ok,someone who has one will no doubt confirm this.


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

Wakk44, what radio/cd did you replace yours with? We have an avtex tv and we have just tried to use the FM frequency with the radio but it is too distorted. Himself likes the idea of a radio with a rear auxiliary input and remote control.
Does yours also have a front auxillery input? I use the front input one for our iPod. We currently have a Fiat Ducati and pioneer radio.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

esperelda said:


> Wakk44, what radio/cd did you replace yours with? ...................


The Ripspeed DV720 The link is to a refurbished unit,when I bought mine last year it was £149.99.

A word of caution,there is very little room at the back of the stereo on the Ducato JTD model,I had to butcher some of the plastic trim behind the stereo and also remove some of the stereo cables that were surplus to requirements-there are a lot of connectivity options that I didn't need.

Even then it is still tight behind there and not a job to be undertaken lightly,unless you are an experienced gynecologist :lol:

Also on this van model the pop out DVD screen just fouls the spring loaded plastic clip on top of the dash,not a big problem as it can be gently coaxed out. :wink:

Here is a pic of it in situ.We don't very often use the DVD player but it is a good quality picture,I use the screen for setting up the different eq's,I think there are about 8 different sound shaping optons,I like the pop/rock eq for music and a more neutral shape for TV programmes.

The ripspeed is a good quality unit for the price and produces a much better sound than the Fiat fitted Clarion unit which is frankly quite poor.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

A Bluetooth sender and receiver would be my route. Or if your radio already has Bluetooth, and many new ones do, just the sender into the headphone socket of the TV or sat box. Had an FM thingy but found that it needed constant retuning whenever we moved to find a vacant frequency.

Dick

edited to add links receiver sender you can get cheaper


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Now as you all know I am the last person to be called a Killjoy but we have come across on Aires and CL sites people who have possibly done this and whilst I suspect they are not aware how modern stereos and particularly powerful door speakers are so loud they are flipping annoying if your parked next to someone who has turned their van into a surround sound cinema.

We had an RV the other night who was two pitches away who I suspect had a big system linked to his TV and could still hear it inside our van with our telly on.

Great idea but if it were me I would use with caution if close to someone else.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Belkin Tunecaster from PCWorld . plug into TV headphone socket set same FM. frequency. on cab radio and 'bob's ya uncle'.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

esperelda said:


> Wakk44, what radio/cd did you replace yours with? We have an avtex tv and we have just tried to use the FM frequency with the radio but it is too distorted. Himself likes the idea of a radio with a rear auxiliary input and remote control.
> Does yours also have a front auxillery input? I use the front input one for our iPod. We currently have a Fiat Ducati and pioneer radio.


Hi,

How do you connect your ipod to the radio's front socket?

If it's just using a stereo 3.5mm mini jack from the ipod's headphone socket you can get a long lead join the tv's headphone socket to the radio 's aux in.

Steve


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

Yea Steve, we do use a lead to connect the iPod and we know that we can do the same from the TV, which we may well end up doing. But we wanted to explore all avenues, wirelessly if at all poss. And there's a lot of you out there who have been there, done it and got the T-shirt, so it's always interesting to hear about all the different ways of doing things.

We thought we had it cracked when we read about being able to tune the Avtex tv and radio to the same frequency but it was a horrendous noise unfortunately. Space runner, does this mean that the Belkin Tunecaster would not be any better? Have you used one?
[/quote]


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

For quality of sound bluetooth will beat FM transmitted hands down.

Dick


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

Well I don't know if I'm just lucky but there are a set of speaker stereo sockets (the red & white jack plug thingies) right next to the power socket and aerial feed socket next to the TV mount in my Bolero. I just plugged in the cables, switched the radio to AUX2 and - hey presto - TV through the van audio! 

But as I say, as I bought the van "pre-loved" with a lot of goodies fitted, it might not have ben standard. Just a thought.

Terry


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Done it hundreds of times! Best way? Run a cable!

The Avtex tuner is hit and miss, you may be lucky!

Belkin? disappointing!

Running a cable is the only way to guarantee 100% hassle free solution despite external influences, when you have a mix of manufactures and technology!

Now when the world is run by Apple! How life will be different and easier :lol:

Eddie


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> Now as you all know I am the last person to be called a Killjoy but we have come across on Aires and CL sites people who have possibly done this and whilst I suspect they are not aware how modern stereos and particularly powerful door speakers are so loud they are flipping annoying if your parked next to someone who has turned their van into a surround sound cinema.
> 
> We had an RV the other night who was two pitches away who I suspect had a big system linked to his TV and could still hear it inside our van with our telly on.
> 
> Great idea but if it were me I would use with caution if close to someone else.


Would agree with you on that Barry. On Autotrails this is the standard setup...drop down monitor over the cab, sound via the cab speakers. It's fantastic, but I do wish they'd put some extra sound deadening in the cab doors - what sounds like a reasonable volume when you're in the van sounds like a mobile disco when you step outside. It's ok in winter as most folk are indoors, but not great in summer.

Sorry if I'm ever parked near you...not a great deal I can do about it...


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Rosbotham said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Now as you all know I am the last person to be called a Killjoy but we have come across on Aires and CL sites people who have possibly done this and whilst I suspect they are not aware how modern stereos and particularly powerful door speakers are so loud they are flipping annoying if your parked next to someone who has turned their van into a surround sound cinema.
> ...


I have the same setup, only realised the problem when I was returning to the MH one night and the wife had TV on, it was deafening outside, however inside it was acceptable.

not a problem in summer, as always outside, and don't tend to watch TV (its a winter cold/dark nights thing)


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

esperelda said:


> Yea Steve, we do use a lead to connect the iPod and we know that we can do the same from the TV, which we may well end up doing. But we wanted to explore all avenues, wirelessly if at all poss. And there's a lot of you out there who have been there, done it and got the T-shirt, so it's always interesting to hear about all the different ways of doing things.
> 
> We thought we had it cracked when we read about being able to tune the Avtex tv and radio to the same frequency but it was a horrendous noise unfortunately. Space runner, does this mean that the Belkin Tunecaster would not be any better? Have you used one?


[/quote]

yes i am using one now. I only have a 10" tv and the sound is a bit tinny .
With the Tunecaster I get full sound in quad!
I demonstrated the setup to some friends at the weekend and they were impressed.
Very simple and quick to set up and can be used on anything that has a headphones socket.
Can be powered from 12volt socket or AAA batteries.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I can only comment on the sound quality of my system which is hard wired via phono leads from the satellite receiver>>> the aux. in at the back of the radio.The sound is excellent through the fitted pioneer rear speakers.

After seeing some of the different ideas on this thread I have bought an adaptor from maplins for the TV headphone socket>>>phono cables.
Maplin Adaptor

The sound quality through the rear speakers seems to be just as good to my ears,the advantage now is that if we watch a DVD through the TV the sound will come through the rear speakers.Previously with the phono cables directly in to the sat.receiver it was not possible to get stereo sound for DVD's through the rear speakers as the phono cables would only transmit the audio signal from the sat.receiver.

The disadvantage now is that it is not possible to switch off the TV when listening to satellite radio stations(to conserve the leisure batteries) without fiddling around with phono cables and putting them directly back in to the audio out of the sat.receiver.

The bluetooth method from the TV headphone socket>>>bluetooth enabled radio mentioned earlier looks interesting,I wonder what the sound quality is like with this systyem.I think this could be a good wireless option,it is surely better than the wireless FM transmitter that I had on a previous Avtex TV and found to be terribly distorted,we were unable to listen to it as it was so bad.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Trying to decode exactly how you've configured Wakk, but would this (or similar, cheaper versions) help at all?

Wire your TV connection and satellite phono connection as the inputs, connection to the AUX as the output, hey presto you can switch between output of TV (for your DVD) and output of your satellite (for listening to satellite radio without TV switched on) being the source for your cab head unit.

I've got a slightly different setup myself...DVD comes from the cab itself, slightly fancier switch than this (*) swaps between output of freeview box and output of the satellite box feeding the head unit.

(*) The one I've got does video as well so changes what's feeding the drop down monitor over the cab / AV input to TV at the back.

Paul


----------

